# Later School Start Times Mean More Alertness For Kids



## fonerlonder135 (7 mo ago)

Trichology question

What would be an effective remedy for hair loss?


----------



## oerufjbaeyr (7 mo ago)

Finasteride for hair loss

Finasteride, a medication used to treat male pattern baldness, is being studied as a potential treatment for female hair loss. A study published in the journal JAMA Dermatology found that finasteride improved hair growth in women with androgenetic alopecia (AGA) when compared to placebo. The study authors concluded that finasteride may be an effective treatment for women with AGA and should be further studied. Read more here


----------

